# Wd-40



## MM (Apr 18, 2000)

Hey Boeher , is spraying WD-40 on lures Legal ?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I suppose if you wanted me to get real technical it would be although 2 cycle outboards put more pollution into the lakes than that would. I guess a bigger question would be, why would you want to?


----------



## MM (Apr 18, 2000)

I was curious, they are dicussing it on another thread
on this site. Some are using it as a fish atrractent.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

I have not tried this, but have heard (before the aformentioned discussion) that it is a really good bass scent sprayed on rubber worms and such. some are saying it is good for walleyes and suckers also.

I should have looked when I was at the store this morning, but I have heard that some of the fish attractor scents at stores are petroleum based.

personally, with all of the boat action on the lakes and rivers these days, i dont see where a spray of wd-40 would hurt. with it being a petroleum based product, you would not have to respray it every time you brought your bait or lure in from the water. but this is just my opinion.

but i agree with you boehr, the the 2 cycles do more damage to the water than wd-40


----------



## Mtnman198 (Jan 5, 2001)

I heard they use wd-40 because it has shrimp oil in it, I tried wd-40 before on bass. We injected worms with it. We did okay but we also caught them without the wd-40 that night too. I can't really say if it works well enough to warrant spraying your baits with it.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

I remember salmon fisherman off the pier in oscoda years ago spraying wd-40 on cleos and catching fish when no one else was. The old man told me it helps loosen tight lip fish LOL Somewhere I read where pepole were using it on a piece of green sponge for suckers too............marty


----------



## RealDcoy (Jan 17, 2000)

This item has been discussed on many a bulletin board before, and mentioned in a recent article by Eric Sharp in the Free Press.

I contacted Eric Sharp regarding the article: 

April 13, 2001 

Dear Mr. Sharp, 
As a frequent reader of your columns, I generally am impressed with your style and knowledge contained in your writings. I must tell you though that your column on April 5, 2001 -"These folks are suckers for suckers" , upset me. 

The reporting of the use of WD-40 as a fish attractant is totally irresponsible. In no way should you be promoting the use of a petroleum based product for use in our waters! Please don't tell me that, "its just a little squirt". It is unacceptable, and I would have thought illegal as well. I will have to research that fact, and I would suggest that you do the same. 

Environmentally, many of the petroleum distillate products add to smog and water pollution due to improper disposal or during their manufacture and use. I certainly believe that fishing with it constitutes improper use. I have seen others use this product on harnesses with crawlers for walleye, and complained about it. I am told that "I am over-reacting, its just whale oil". Here is a report for WD-40 and its ingredients from a materials data safety sheet: Ingredient: STODDARD SOLVENT 
Ingredient Sequence Number: 01 
Percent: 50 
NIOSH (RTECS) Number: WJ8925000 
CAS Number: 8052-41-3 
OSHA PEL: 500 PPM 
ACGIH TLV: 100 PPM; 9293 
------------------------------------- 
Proprietary: NO 
Ingredient: LPG (LIQUEFIED PETROLEUM GAS) 
Ingredient Sequence Number: 02 
Percent: 25 
NIOSH (RTECS) Number: SE7545000 
CAS Number: 68476-85-7 
OSHA PEL: 1000 PPM 
ACGIH TLV: 1000 PPM; 9192 
Other Recommended Limit: 1000 PPM (MFR) 
------------------------------------- 
Proprietary: NO 
Ingredient: MINERAL OIL, PETROLEUM DISTILLATES, SOLVENT-DEWAXED HEAVY 
PARAFFINIC; (PETROLEUM BASE OIL) 
Ingredient Sequence Number: 03 

I can provide a more detailed report from Ohio State University if needed. 

I sincerely believe that you should include not only an apology to the general public, but also a recommendation that people discontinue its use. Unfortunately, I cannot provide a source that verifies illegality of this practice, but I intend to follow up. 

****************************************

Reply from Mr. Sharp, within 3 hours I might add! 

Thanks for the e-mail, and as I told the two other people who sent me similar messages, you're absolutely right. 

It hadn't occurred to me that WD-40 is a petroleum product, and even if the amount we fishermen put into the water is minuscule, it's a bad precedent and a bad example. 

I'll bring this up in a future column. 
Sincerely, 

Eric Sharp


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

You just might find that your favorite spoon or bait will loose its shine or tape with extended use of this petroleum based product. The reason that most people claim it works is: It covers the scents of human oils that contain l serine. This is offensive to fish. The better thing to try is to wash your baits and hands often with mild dish soap. Be carefull of sunscreens and perfumes and after shave lotion and stuff like that. It would suprise you how many people don't wash their hands after putting gas in the boat or after having breakfast or a smoke. Some of the best captains on the water have strict clean-up policy before and after all trips.
Good luck to all, and please try it, It works for me, and I make the whole crew wash em as soon as we leave the dock!


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

The willful addition of petroleum based products, such as WD-40, to the lakes and waters of Michigan is a distressing thought to me. And I would think it would be the same to others. I'm not a fanatic about this, but what you put in the water comes back to haunt you. In the past used motor oil was spread on the ground, and similiar such practices. We all end up drinking that. Let's discourage that type of thing, wherever possible, and not give others any ammo to limit us further. Think about it -- we brought most, if not all laws on our selves, by doing something that we shouldn't have done in the first place. In some cases we didn't know something was bad, because we were ignorant. Let us not contribute to the contamination of Michigan's greatest resource in this fashion on the myth that it will help us catch a fish. This whole topic baffles me.


----------



## SKEPTIC (Aug 31, 2000)

I trolled for salmon with a guy from Charlevoix who sprayed all his baits with wd40. He claimed he saw commercial fisherman from the west coast use it to cover up offensive odors. We caught fish, but I can't say any more than we would have without it.
Other than possibly contaminating our waterways, it coats everything on your boat, and makes the floor dangerously slippery. I've never used it since.


----------

